# Useful tool: Decode binary code



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I'm feeling a little bit chivalrous today. Certain members have been poking fun at one other member using a "secret code", binary code. This website will automatically encode or decode 8-bit ASCII text. To discover encrypted messages simply copy coded text and paste into the website's BINARY text field.

On the other hand, maybe I'm just party-pooper. :baby:


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks BB,
I finally found out what K_OS sig said!:lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good job Bjornbro, nice site and no more secrets!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

0100110101100001011110010110001001100101001000000110101001110101011100110111010000100000011000010010000001100110011001010111011100111111


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

There are 10 kinds of people in this world: those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ArtistSeries said:


> 0100110101100001011110010110001001100101001000000110101001110101011100110111010000100000011000010010000001100110011001010111011100111111


Nope, not even a few!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

01001110011001010111011001100101011100100010000001110100011010000110111101110101011001110110100001110100001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000010010010010000001110111011011110111010101101100011001000010000001100101011101100110010101110010001000000111010101110011011001010010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000110100101101110001000000110000100100000011011000110100101100110011001010111010001101001011011010110010100100001


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Somehow I always suspected I'd fallen onto a very deep geek pit here at ehmac. :lmao: 

This confirms it.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

0100110001101111011011110110101100100000011011110111010101110100001011000010000001110100011010000110010100100000010100100100010101000100010011100100010101000011010010110010000001101001011100110010000001100011011011110110111001110100011000010110110101101001011011100110000101110100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101000011001010010000001100111011001010110010101101011001000000111000001101001011101000010000100100001

:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Yep. This is a geekpit, fer sure.

One with venom tipped pungee poles at the bottom. 

I'm surrounded by nosepicking brilliance. Pocket protectors face me on all sides....:yikes:  

Ipods and Gameboys and XBoxes compete with camera cellphones on their bony hips.

I face them alone...while they crackle with artificial energy.

I am a born and bred Highland Scots warrior. Proud and strong! But I now find myself facing skinny and physically wasted super-bright geeks, on all sides. Guys who couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag. With a BIG stick.

But they now seem to be able to communicate with their fellow geeks using a series of zeros and ones. Next thing you know...they'll be speaking Klingon to each other. YIKES!! 

(how the HECK did I ever end up in HERE??) :yikes:


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

ErnstNL said:


> Thanks BB,
> I finally found out what K_OS sig said!:lmao:


Oh great now the secret is out 

Laterz


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

0100110101101111011100110111010000100000011010010110111001110100011001010111001001100101011100110111010001101001011011100110011100101110



> 0100100100100000011000010110110100100000011000010010000001100010011011110111001001101110001000000110000101101110011001000010000001100010011100100110010101100100001000000100100001101001011001110110100001101100011000010110111001100100001000000101001101100011011011110111010001110011001000000111011101100001011100100111001001101001011011110111001000101110


010011000110100101101011011001010010000001101000011001010110110001101100001000000111100101101111011101010010000001100001011100100110010100101110


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

0100000101110011001000000111010101110011011101010110000101101100001011000010000001010100011010000110010100100000010001000110111101110101011001110010000001101000011000010111001100100000011101000110100001100101001000000110110101101111011100110111010000100000011010010110111001110100011001010111001001100101011100110111010001101001011011100110011100100000011000110110111101101101011011010110010101101110011101000111001100101110


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

0101010001110010011000010110111001110011011011000110000101110100011010010110111001100111001000000110000101101100011011000010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000110100101110011001000000110011101101001011101100110100101101110011001110010000001101101011001010010000001100001001000000110100001100101011000010110010001100001011000110110100001100101


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

sinc said:


> 0101010001110010011000010110111001110011011011000110000101110100011010010110111001100111001000000110000101101100011011000010000001110100011010000110100101110011001000000110100101110011001000000110011101101001011101100110100101101110011001110010000001101101011001010010000001100001001000000110100001100101011000010110010001100001011000110110100001100101


0100100101100110001000000111010001110010011000010110111001110011011011000110000101110100011010010110111001100111001000000110100001110101011100100111010001110011001011000010000001110100011010000110010101101110001000000111100101101111011101010010000001110011011010000110111101110101011011000110010000100000011101010111001101100101001000000111010001101000011010010111001100100000011011100110100101100110011101000111100100100000011101000110111101101111011011000010000001100110011011110111010101101110011001000010000001101000011001010111001001100101001110100010000001101000011101000111010001110000001110100010111100101111011011100110100101100011011010110110001101101001011100110110101101100101001011100110001101101111011011010010111101110100011011110110111101101100011100110010111101100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100101110011100000110100001110000


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

0101100101101111011101010010000001100100011011110110111000100111011101000010000001110011011001010111001001101001011011110111010101110011011011000111100100100000011101000110100001101001011011100110101100100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001001001001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011011100110111101110100001000000110001001100101011001010110111000100000011101010111001101101001011011100110011100100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001110011011010010111010001100101001011000010000001100100011011110010000001111001011011110111010100111111


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

0011000000110001001100000011000100110000001100010011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100000011000100110000001100000011000000110000001100010011000100110000001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110001001100010011000100110000001100000011000100110001001100000011000000110001001100000011000000110000001100000011000000110000001100010011000100110000001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110001001100010011000100110000001100000011000100110001001100000011000000110001001100000011000000110000001100000011000000110000001100010011000100110000001100000011000000110000001100010011000000110001001100010011000000110001001100010011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100000011000100110001001100000011000000110000001100000011000100110000001100000011000000110000001100000011000000110001001100010011000100110000001100000011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110000001100010011000100110000001100000011000100110000001100010011000000110001001100010011000100110000001100010011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100010011000000110001001100000011000000110000001100010011000100110001001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110000001100000011000000110000001100000011000100110001001100010011000000110000001100010011000100110000001100010011000100110000001100000011000000110001001100010011000000110001001100010011000000110000001100000011000000110001001100000011000100110001001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110000001100010011000100110001001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110000001100010011000000110000001100000011000000110001

:yikes:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Now that is hilarious!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

01010100011010000110010101110010011001010010000001100001011100100110010100100000011011110110111001101100011110010010000000110001001100000010000001110100011110010111000001100101011100110010000001101111011001100010000001110000011001010110111101110000011011000110010100100000011010010110111000100000011101000110100001100101001000000111011101101111011100100110110001100100001110100101010001101000011011110111001101100101001000000111011101101000011011110010000001110101011011100110010001100101011100100111001101110100011000010110111001100100001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010110000100000011000010110111001100100001000000111010001101000011011110111001101100101001000000111011101101000011011110010000001100100011011110110111000100111011101000010111000100000


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

47 £34$7 £337 1$ $|-|0®73®.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

7|2|_| .|47 |\/|4(.|0(


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi,

Alright everyone, this is a first. I actually "laughed out loud" in front of the computer after reading some of this. Especially with AS and planders comments.

Thank you. :clap: 

s.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

1337 1$ |=0|2 |=337 while 01000010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100100000011010010111001100100000011001100110111101110010001000000111000001100101011011110111000001101100011001010010000001110111011010000110111100100000011010000110000101110110011001010010000001100001011001000110101001100101011000110111010001101001011101100110010101110011001000000111010001101000011000010111010000100000011100100110100001111001011011010110010100100000011101110110100101110100011010000010000001100010011010010110111001100001011100100111100100100001


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

|\/||_|57 Dr1\/3 73AcH3R2 Cra2y

0100010101110110011001010110111000100000011101110110111101110010011100110110010100100000011100110111010001110101011001100110011000100000011011000110100101101011011001010010000001110100011010000110100101110011 !!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

the key is *ehmac*  what is the message?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

01000001001000000111001101101101011000010110110001101100001000000110001001101111011110010010000001110111011000010111001100100000011011000110111101110011011101000010110000100000011100110110111100100000011010000110010100100000011101110110010101101110011101000010000001110101011100000010000001110100011011110010000001100001001000000111000001101111011011000110100101100011011001010110110101100001011011100010000001100001011011100110010000100000011100110110000101101001011001000010000001001001001001110111011001100101001000000110110001101111011100110111010000100000011011010111100100100000011001000110000101100100000011010000101000001101000010100101010001101000011001010010000001100011011011110111000000100000011100110110000101101001011001000010000001110111011010000110000101110100001001110111001100100000011010000110010100100000011011000110100101101011011001010000110100001010000011010000101001010100011010000110010100100000011011000110100101110100011101000110110001100101001000000110001001101111011110010010000001110010011001010111000001101100011010010110010101100100001000000110001001100101011001010111001000100000011000010110111001100100001000000111011101101111011011010110010101101110


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

81|\|4rY h|_||\/|0R :33k: !

01101000011001010111100100100000010001000110111101110101011001110010000000101101001000000110001101110010011000010110001101101011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001010011011101000110010101100111011000010110111001101111011001110111001001100001011100000110100001111001


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> 01101000011001010111100100100000010001000110111101110101011001110010000000101101001000000110001101110010011000010110001101101011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001010011011101000110010101100111011000010110111001101111011001110111001001100001011100000110100001111001


0100100100100000011101110110111101110101011011000110010000100000011100100110000101110100011010000110010101110010001000000110001101110010011000010110001101101011001000000110111101110000011001010110111000100000011000010010000001100010011001010110010101110010000011010000101000001101000010100100100100100000011100110110100001101111011101010110110001100100001000000111001101110100011000010111001001110100001000000111010101110011011010010110111001100111001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001101000011101010110110101101111011100100010000001100001011100100110111101110101011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101001000000110111101100110011001100110100101100011011001010000110100001010000011010000101001010010011001010111001101110000011011110110111001100100011010010110111001100111001000000111010001101111001000000101000101110101011010010111000001110101001000000110100101101110001000000110001001101001011011100110000101110010011110010010000001110111011011110111010101101100011001000010000001100010011001010010000001100001001000000110110001100001011101010110011101101000


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

mr.steevo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Alright everyone, this is a first. I actually "laughed out loud" in front of the computer after reading some of this. Especially with AS and planders comments.
> 
> ...


 010110010110111101110101001001110111001001100101001000000111000101110101011010010111010001100101001000000111011101100101011011000110001101101111011011010110010100100001


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

010100000110111101101111011100100010000001010001001000000010110100100000011010000110010101110010011001010010011101110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110011011010000110111101110010011101000110001101110101011101000010000001100110011011110111001000100000011100110111010001100101011001110010000001101101011001010111001101110011011000010110011101100101 

http://jfarlow.com/preciousgem/corundum/corundum.html

010101000110100001101001011100110010000001110011011101000111010101100110011001100010000001101101011101010111001101110100001000000110010001110010011010010111011001100101001000000111010001101000011001010010000001001000011011110110110101100101011011000110000101101110011001000010000001010011011001010110001101110101011100100110100101110100011110010010000001100111011101010111100101110011001000000110111001110101011101000111001100101110


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> 010101000110100001101001011100110010000001110011011101000111010101100110011001100010000001101101011101010111001101110100001000000110010001110010011010010111011001100101001000000111010001101000011001010010000001001000011011110110110101100101011011000110000101101110011001000010000001010011011001010110001101110101011100100110100101110100011110010010000001100111011101010111100101110011001000000110111001110101011101000111001100101110


 01010100011010000110010101111001001000000110010001101111001000000111010001100101011011100110010000100000011101000110111100100000011001100111001001101111011101110110111000100000011011110110111000100000011101000110100001101001011100110010000001110011011011110111001001110100001000000110111101100110001000000111010001101000011010010110111001100111001011100010000001010011011101010110001001110110011001010111001001110011011010010111011001100101001000000100001101100001011011100111010101100011011010110111001100100000011001010111011001100101011100100111100101110111011010000110010101110010011001010010110000100000011100110111000001101111011101010111010001101001011011100110011100100000011011100110111101101110011100110110010101101110011100110110010100100001 :-(


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, enough of this for me. I've Stopped translating. Real words are far superior to this crap.


----------

